# Where to buy wood??



## DaKid (30 Apr 2015)

[If this is in the wrong place, and someone is able to move it to a more appropriate forum, please do]

I'm pretty new to woodworking, apart from having done some while at school. While I'm without a workshop (a few years away, unfortunately) I'm trying to make do with simpler, easier projects, and specifically I'm wanting to build some pocket-joinery based cabinets and simple furniture (and I'm aware of the disadvantages of this method of joinery!). What I'm really struggling with is where to buy some half-decent plywood to make the projects with. Can anyone help, please?

I'm based in Maidenhead, and at the moment I'd probably end up going to B&Q or Wickes in Slough, but I don't think I'm liable to get either very good prices or very good quality, judging by the sort of products I've bought from there from doing more "industrial" DIY joinery around the house and garden.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions/advice.


----------



## Mr_P (30 Apr 2015)

I did buy a big sheet of mdf a few years ago from B and Q, and they even cut it up for me but other than that I get mine from ebay.

Collection only, plenty of bargains if you are patient. Nice bit of walnut that some one drew a picture of a guitar and then gave up is one of my better buys.

Proper timber yards are good I've heard, I'm sure someone local will be along soon but in the mean time try this page

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/local/listi ... merchants/


----------



## AndyT (30 Apr 2015)

My number one tip to anyone wanting to buy wood from a proper timber merchant is to realise that there are merchants around who are in business to sell by the lorryload to housebuilders, furniture makers and suchlike. They might deign to sell you a tiny amount, but will (for good reasons) be not very interested in your business. A hobby woodworker can easily do the equivalent of trying to buy a pound of spuds from a farmer when he should be going to a greengrocer.

Don't be put off if you blunder into this sort of merchant first; others are around who do set out to sell both trade and retail, and will have the patience to convert your uncertain requests into definite sales. 

For sheet goods, the DIY sheds can be the best bet, especially if they will accurately cut your one sheet so it can fit on your roof rack.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (30 Apr 2015)

I'm not far from Reading so near your neck of the woods. I suggest one of two routes, either use the more expensive boards from B&Q which cost in the region of £60. It's not Baltic birch ply but I've used it many times in the past and its not that bad. Relatively few voids and if you're judicious about the board you pick it should be true on all sides and flat. They also have exterior grade (WBP) boards which are lower in quality with a price to reflect (close to £40 from memory) which I would avoid.

So that's the great unwashed route but the higher quality and higher price route is to go to Arnold Laver in Reading who will supply genuine Baltic birch ply oe any number of veneer finishes over MDF (Walnut, Beech, Oak etc) if that's a route you might consider. They're ruddy expensive but the quality is way better than the B&Q stuff.

Frankly, if the finish will be painted, I'd be tempted to do cabinets in either MDF or the cheaper B&Q ply. If not or for generally finer work pay the extra.

The other choice is to order online and then go pick it up. If you go with MDF then use Medite or one of the other branded versions because the material much more dense, much better quality....and of course....more expensive.


----------



## Paddy Roxburgh (30 Apr 2015)

Lathams are the best suppliers of sheet goods I have found, their birch ply is excellent. They deliver to the dock where I work. As Any said above they might not deliver to you but it is worth giving them a try


----------



## DaKid (1 May 2015)

Thank you for all the advice. It's very helpful!! 

Sounds like expensive ply from the high street DIY stores is my starting point. 

Thanks again


----------

